# Shooting a bowfishing arrow from the shelf (wood)



## Finnthehuman11 (Jun 5, 2012)

Is it safe for my recurve bow to shoot a bowfishing arrow from the shelf? I am afraid that the slider stopper will take off a chunk of beautifully finished wood. Does anybody do this? Should I not risk it or will it be fine?


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

Your nock should be positioned so the slide stop never has to contact the shelf. If you are worried about damaging the bow, bowfishing is the last thing I would do with it. Pretty tough on equipment. Worth it though. They make more bows.


----------

